# #BBNaija: Alex And Tobi Beg Toyin Abraham On Their Kneels For Coming Late To Her Movie...



## ese (May 12, 2018)

BBNaija Housemates Alex And Tobi were spotted earlier today at the premier of the movie The Ghost And Tout by actress Toyin Abraham.…





via Nollyzone News » Feed – https://ift.tt/2I9GWOK

-------------
Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

